# Nova Wars: Against the G'Tak Empire



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Sep 14, 2004)

_  It was mentioned the I should write up the current d20 Future we are using. So, here it is..._


NOVA WARS: Against the G'Tak Empire​In 2035 an obelisk and a spaceship were discovered under the icepack of the Antarctic. While the spaceship may seem to be the big discovery, it was actually dwarfed by the simple appearing obelisk. A massive nanocomputer, it contained the true pre-history of the human race, artwork of a dozen species, and all of the technological advancements that the protohumans had created.

Among the most startling discoveries was the fact that the Terra-Sol system was surrounded by dozens of baseball-sized singularities that in effect wrapped the solar system in a pocket universe that allowed light and signals to travel from outside to inside, but no trace of the solar system to escape the pocket universe.

The control to drop the "bag" was on the remote 10th planet, a planet that would exist in "realspace", appearing as a lifeless planetiod that had been cast adrift from a solar system some time in the distant past for 10 years inside the bag, then appear for only 4 months inside the bag, before exiting.

The reason behind the "bag" and the control planetiod was simple. To ensure that the descendants of the protohumans who seeded Terra-Sol so many eons ago were ready to face what was surely waiting them. It would take a certian level of technological sophistication to detect the 10th planetiod, reach it, and decipher the controls, ensureing that the protohuman's descendants were advanced enough to deal with the big problem.

While 65,000,000 years (roughly) had passed since the protohumans had seeded the world and made it into a vast creche in which children bred for vengeance were born, only 6,500 years passed outside the "bag."

And 6,500 years was a long time for the G'Tak Empire to advance, after thier destruction of the proto-human race.

Humans moved out rapidly, always keeping in mind that they were hated, feared, and any representative of the G'Tak Empire would quickly attack the newly emerged human race if they were discovered.

The scientific data discovered in the obelisk was improved upon, with primate curiosity and inquisitiveness pushing the envelope of human discoveries further and further past the points of what was theorized in the obelisks libraryies.

Planet after planet was colonized. There were rebellions, wars of independance and aquisition. First clones and genetically engineered being rebelled (The First Artificial War) and then robots and AI's rebelled (The Second Artificial War) but both the rebel societies were defeated.

Despite their defeat, the artificials were granted status as full members of the Confederacy, and allowed to claim thier own territories. The arguement by both the manufactured sentients were taken to heart...

_"Yes, we can create massive legions in a year, but we need factories, mines, power plants, a full industrial infrastructure. For the human race to create more humans all they need are two members of opposite sex, a closet, and ten minute."_--ASH-19, diplomatic envoy from the Artificial Systems.

In the years since, the patents and discoveries by the Artificial Systems have made them into industrial and economic powerhouses, and no longer a feared vassal, but a welcome ally in the Confederacy.

As the human race spread out, they discovered planets that were recovering from massive damage, ruins of civilizations, ancient battlefields in both space and planetary bodies, and races that had regressed to savagery. In over 400 light years from Terra in any direction, no trace of the feared G'Tak Empire had been found.

Until recently.

The year is 2831, and mankind has spread out over hundreds of star systems, and encountered numerous allies and foes during it's expansion. Foes and allies that existed before mankind achieved the stars, and foes that mankind has created.

In 2829 frontier scout, deep range patrols, and frontier systems began reporting the appearance of ships. These ships did not engage, nor did they communicate, but instead fled the technologically superior TCN (Terran Confederacy Navy) or TCPGNV's (Terran Confederacy Planetary Guard Naval Vessels) by utilizing old style drives that the obelisk had spoken of, but Terran Humans had long since abandoned as obsolete.

In 2830 the frontier world of Amigroth IX was attacked by a fleet of warships. These warships were engaged by the TCPGN and a slaughter ensued. Despite massive losses, some craft made it to the planet, and dropships began pouring out of the craft and attempting to make landfall.

Out of several hundred ships, less than a handful landed, and the TCPG engaged and destroyed them. When the bodies and equipment were identified, word raced around the Terran Confederacy.

The G'Tak Empire had returned.

And laughingly, were fielding equipment so obselete that even pirates wouldn't bother to hijack it.

In 6,500 Terran years, the G'Tak Empire had not only failed to advance noticably, but had actually regressed, allowing systems to fall into barabarism or forgotten, and were still fielding equipment from that long ago war.

With the unannounced and savage attack upon the Confederacy (which was wiped out, and quite pathetic by Terran Standards) the war has been resumed. The Terran Confederacy has sworn to avenge thier ancestors, and military shipyards have shifted into high gear.

Confederate members are signing up in droves to the military, and the Terran Confederacy is getting ready to kick the rear appendages clear off of the G'Tak Empire and thier allies. Even the Artificial Systems know that this is a war of genocide. The G'Tak and thier allies started it.

And the Terran Confederacy intends on finishing it.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Sep 14, 2004)

*Date:* 22 Sept, 2381
*Location*: Marigus System, 235 LY from Terra-Sol, Aboard the TCNV Cromwell.

  The TCNV Cromwell is a Deep Penetration Vessel, lightly crewed, with cryogenics, full medical, laboratories and everything a combination strike team/recon team would need.

 Only 250 feet in length, it's string drives were capable of hurtling it at enormous speeds through stringspace, and it was heavily armed and armored, much more heavily than it's appearance would suggest.

  The type of vessel, and the 8 pointed red starburst on it's bow were unfamiliar in this part of the galaxy, 300 LY spinward, in and down from Terra Sol. No Terran Confederate Naval Vessel had ever penetrated this far into unknown space.

  Still, ConFed MilInt had sent probes, and determined that this was a world that had at least been formerly inhabitated by minions of the G'Tak Empire, although the probe was unable to pick up more than spotty signs of civilization.

  Aboard the vessel were some of the Confederate Military's finest, all on thier last tour before their implants and training were paid up, and they were free to either become full Confederate Citizens or reenlist in one of the services.

  Last mission...

  They hoped it wouldn't be thier last days.


----------



## Peterson (Sep 15, 2004)

*Ya monkeys want to live forever?*

Ah yeah, bring it Daddy Ralts!

Peterson


----------



## ledded (Sep 15, 2004)

I am SO looking forward to this one.  

Keep it comin' Ralts, I for one am ready for more.


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Sep 16, 2004)

*Pocket...*

I love your setting! Will there be more? Please?   

Dougal


----------

